# Strommessung Siemens 3RB1246-1EM40



## elmoklemme (16 Februar 2020)

Hallo,
 kennt jemand den Messbereichsendwert für ein Überlastrelais mit Analogausgang Siemens 3RB1246-1EM40?
Meine Messung stimmt nicht und ich nehme an, dass die Skalierung nicht passt. 100A habe ich momentan parametriert, weil das der Endwert des Einstellrads ist.
Das Handbuch finde ich auf Google nicht...

Wäre super, wenn jemand eine Info hat.


----------



## elmoklemme (17 Februar 2020)

Thema geklärt.

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9 SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heinileini (17 Februar 2020)

elmoklemme schrieb:


> Thema geklärt.


Immerhin hat einer (in Worten: 1) was dazugelernt! :sm11:


----------



## elmoklemme (18 Februar 2020)

Sorry, ich war auf IBN und hatte jetzt nicht die Zeit das auszuführen. Ich wollte aber auch nicht, dass sich umsonst noch einer die Mühe macht und was raussucht.
So jetzt zum Thema: grob gesagt wird der Messbereichsendwert für die Skalierung folgendermaßen errechnet: der am Einstellrad eingestellte Wert geteilt durch 16,8 mal 20. Einfach oder? ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9 SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Februar 2020)

> der am Einstellrad eingestellte Wert geteilt durch 16,8 mal 20. Einfach oder?



Wie kommst du auf die Lösung


----------



## elmoklemme (18 Februar 2020)

Der Siemens Support hat mir das über 20 Jahre alte Handbuch rausgesucht. Das Gerät hat einen 4-20mA Ausgang. 0A entsprechen 4mA. Der eingestellte Wert am Drehrad entspricht 16,8mA. So die telefonische Rückmeldung. Handbuch wurde mir zugesendet. Hab es aber bisher noch nicht angesehen. Auf Google findet man dazu nichts mehr. 

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9 SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Februar 2020)

Dann kommt mir diese Rechnung aber etwas spanisch vor. Welchen Wert liefert denn dein Analogeingang bei 4mA? 0?


> 16,8 mal 20


----------



## PN/DP (18 Februar 2020)

elmoklemme schrieb:


> grob gesagt wird der Messbereichsendwert für die Skalierung folgendermaßen errechnet: der am Einstellrad eingestellte Wert geteilt durch 16,8 mal 20. Einfach oder? ;-)


zu einfach um wahr zu sein?

Kannst Du Deine Skalierformel mit 2..3 Werten (möglichst Bereichsanfang und Bereichsende, und etwa Mitte) überprüfen?

Harald


----------



## MSB (19 Februar 2020)

Naja, passt schon.

3RB12 Siemens bei Google eingeben, und man findet das Handbuch sofort.

Hier wird man dann lesen:
4-20mA = 0 - 125% Ie
Was dann eben effektiv 16,8mA bei 100% Ie entspricht.


----------



## elmoklemme (19 Februar 2020)

@MSB dann bist du aber ein besserer Googler als ich:sad:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Februar 2020)

elmoklemme schrieb:


> @MSB dann bist du aber ein besserer Googler als ich:sad:




Hier:
https://docplayer.org/63960767-Ueberlastrelais-3ru11-3rb10-3rb12.html

Die Auflösung von 20mA auf 125% ist auf Seite 27 beschrieben


----------



## Heinileini (19 Februar 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die Auflösung von 20mA auf 125% ist auf Seite 27 beschrieben


Moin Michael! Du scheinst einen Decoder für den Text ...

```
Thermistor-Motorschutz-Funktion Analogausgang Durch Anschluss eines Kaltleiter-(PTC-)Fühlerkreis besteht zusätzlich 
 zum stromabhängigen Schutz die Möglichkeit der direkten Temperaturüberwachung der Motorwicklungen. 
 Dadurch kann der Verbraucher geschützt werden gegen Übertemperatur, die z. B. entstehen bei - ständerkritischen Motoren, - 
 Motoren mit langen Anlauf- und Bremsvorgängen - Motoren mit behinderter Kühlung oder zu hoher Umgebungstemperatur. 
 Bei einer Übertemperatur der Motorwicklungen schaltet das 3RB1 über die Hilfsschaltglieder (siehe Punkt Hilfsschaltglieder ) 
 das Schütz und damit den Verbraucher ab. Der Anschluss des Übertemperaturschutzes ist drahtbruchsicher, d. h. dass das Gerät 
 auslöst bei geöffneten Anschlussklemmen oder bei einem Drahtbruch. Die Thermistor-Motorschutz-Funktion ist bei Auslieferung 
 durch eine Drahtbrücke deaktiviert. 
 Der vom Mikroprozessor des Überlastrelais 3RB1..-...40 gemessene Motorstrom wird in ein  analoges Ausgangssignal 
 DC 4 ma bis 0 ma umgewandelt und ausgegeben (max. Stromwert der 3 Phasen). 
 Nachfolgend wird der  Zusammenhang zwischen dem Motorstrom und dem Analogsignal dargestellt: 
 4... 0 ma 1% x I e = 0,18 ma I/I e [%] = (I out 4 ma) / 0,18 ma I Motor [A] = (I out 4 ma) x I e /1,8 ma I out I Motor I e 
 Ausgangstrom des Analogausgangs Motorstrom, max. Phase Einstellstrom (Motorbemessungsstrom) 
 I out [ma] I/I e [%] 0 4,000 4,18,80 7,0 0 10,40 1, 16,80 18,08 0,00 Beispiel:  keine Verbindung, Drahtbruch! 
 Gerät nicht in Betrieb 0 1 10 0 90 100 110 1 I out = 10,40 ma; I e = 6,0 A I = 0 % v. I e I Motor = 3 A Technische Daten max. 
 Ausgangsstrom 3 ma Klemmen + und max. Bürde 100 W Genauigkeit +/-10 % kurzschluss- und leerlauffest! GWA 4NEB 430 0999-01c 4-7
```
... zu haben? 

Bei "DC 4 ma bis 0 ma" oder "4... 0 ma" die 0 zu 20 zu ergänzen, schaffe ich ja noch so eben.
Aber bei "0 4,000 4,18,80 7,0 0 10,40 1, 16,80 18,08 0,00" und "0 1 10 0 90 100 110 1" ...  ... hmmmm. 
Immerhin habe ich jetzt einen für mich neuen Begriff gelernt: ständerkritisch[er Motor].


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Februar 2020)

..........


----------



## Heinileini (19 Februar 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ..........


Donniwetti! Die Ähnlichkeit ist verblüffend (und für mich trotzdem kaum nachvollziehbar)! 
Ich zitiere mal eine Frage, die ich hier im Forum schon etliche Male gelesen habe:
"Was habe ich falsch gemacht?"

Edit:
Nicht, dass ich meine Frage jetzt befriedigend beantworten könnte, aber ich muss dem Link nur oft genug folgen, dann klappt's auch bei mir irgendwann mal!


----------

